# moving to Luxemburg



## avider (May 8, 2016)

Hello! 

I read that Luxemburg has $100k GPD per capita, while UK has $43k.

Does that mean that you generally take home double the money?

Is this true for engineers, lawyers, finance professionals, consultants?

Is cost of living too expensive? Are taxes too high?

Do I need to speak German?

Can you give me some advice please?

thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Luxembourg is a very well-to-do country. It's not so much a matter of the same jobs commanding higher salaries there, but rather the types of jobs that migrate to Luxembourg. Lots of finance bankers, investment bankers, and high level executives, which tends to skew the average salaries higher. Don't forget that Luxembourg has been (and still is) something of a tax haven within the EU, so there is lots of money parked there that needs managing.

The country has three official languages: French, German and Letzeburgisch. It's pretty common, however, for folks to speak English there - at least to the posh customers. French is the language for administrative and government functions. German and/or Letzeburgisch is what people speak amongst themselves and at home. The public schools produce graduates that speak 5 languages at school leaving age.

It's a lovely country, but it is expensive. They have something like 45% foreigners in the general population, many of which are corporate transferees (on expense account).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## avider (May 8, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> Luxembourg is a very well-to-do country. It's not so much a matter of the same jobs commanding higher salaries there, but rather the types of jobs that migrate to Luxembourg. Lots of finance bankers, investment bankers, and high level executives, which tends to skew the average salaries higher. Don't forget that Luxembourg has been (and still is) something of a tax haven within the EU, so there is lots of money parked there that needs managing.
> 
> The country has three official languages: French, German and Letzeburgisch. It's pretty common, however, for folks to speak English there - at least to the posh customers. French is the language for administrative and government functions. German and/or Letzeburgisch is what people speak amongst themselves and at home. The public schools produce graduates that speak 5 languages at school leaving age.
> 
> ...


ínteresting!
any graduate or experienced salaries? in law, engineering, finance, consulting?
also are there any engineering companies there?


----------



## Claudinchen (Jul 1, 2016)

Depending on your profession salaries can be quite high. But mostly the higher net income compared to other European Countries comes from lower social security charges and taxes. BUT, the cost of living is very high, so in most cases, if you are not among the very high earners, you might even end up with less than in other european countries. 

You can somehow bypass the higher cost of living by living in one of the neighbouring countries, i.e. Germany, France and Belgium. 

My husband worked the last 8 years in LUX and we lived in Belgium, we paid here less than half of the rent we would have to pay in LUX.


----------



## Gfplux (Jun 27, 2016)

I would say the cost of living is high because accommodation prices are similar to london. 
As Claudinchen says many beat that cost by living accross the border.
In fact you might be amazed to know that over 100,000 people travel accross the borders from Belgium, France and Germany EVERY DAY to work.
While it is true many top executives are true ex pats with car, housing and schooling paid for there are many normal people working here.
The working language of many company's is English.
You should have a google for recruitment company's in Luxembourger. There are a lot. Many people with the right skills are recruited with little thought to where they live.
However Brexit will have complicated life for UK citizens and while I can not speak from personal experience, recruitment is expensive and anyone with a UK passport might find that a potential employer will worry that you would have to go home in two years time. Their view would be "who needs the worry"


----------

